# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  RONPAULRADIO.COM (Official Thread)

## HankXavier

*VOLUNTEERS WANTED:*
Audio editors - sweepers and radio ID's
Show hosts
Facebook Admins
Web Developers
Server Managers

==============

Our schedule as it stands right now is here. It shows what times are available if you would like to broadcast. All times EASTERN STANDARD
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...hl=en_US#gid=0

You can find our show clock here, including segment lengths and ad/liner placements
https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1.../edit?hl=en_US

We recommend the Behringer Podcast Studio Kit for broadcasting. This is not required but strongly recommended for quality broadcasting.
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/USB.aspx
Setup tutorial
http://podcastlane.wordpress.com/200...r-podcastudio/

Donate to support the project 

RPR Financial Statements
==============

Greetings,

My name is Hank Xavier, my friends call me Hx. I am the Assistant General Manager at the newest iteration of ronpaulradio.com. First of all, previous operators of ronpaulradio.com are no longer involved with the management of this project. We are working on a full schedule of live hosts, some names you may know like John jay Myers, most you don't. We are 100% committed to creating media which supports the Ron Paul platform of peace, liberty, and prosperity. We are NOT a conspiracy network and will NOT become one. So no 911 truth, no Illuminati, no New World Order, no lizards, no aliens and no elder zions. Period. Our hosts are bound by agreement to stick to the subject matter that has been endorsed by Paul and the Paul campaign and those topics which are relative to those positions. We are rock solid on this decision and there is no debating it. If this is not something you like or support you will unfortunately have to go elsewhere for your ron paul related audio. 

(Note: I realize some of you may disagree with our broadcast standards as outlined, in part, above. I invite you to PM me about any concerns, or if you would like a more public discussion, please feel free to make your own thread about it and reserve me the courtesy of using this one for news and updates, and organizing the project with those participants of RPF that _would_ like to participate. Thank you.)

So far we have live hosts scheduled from about 9am to midnight mon-fri and have many weekend programs scheduled as well. *There is still room*, so if you would like to broadcast for Dr.Paul than get with me. All you need for a basic broadcast is a microphone, a good connection, and skype. We have a toll-free number as well and we handle routing callers on our end. All you have to do is accept the callers via the interface we provide on the website. We also take care of your archives. The system will automatically record your show, and upload it to the site to be available for podcast downloads. The only thing hosts need to do is handle routing the audio for clips and sound effects and what have you, any audio you want to broadcast that is NOT your microphone. You will probably need a small mixing board for that which we do not provide but we can help guide you through the setup process. While the network is mostly TALK format, focusing on campaign news, liberty issues, etc., we will also be featuring music. Generally this will be at the hosts discretion, but on Saturday nights we are developing a show called "Saturday Night Freedom Fight" which is a music program featuring R3VOLution friendly indie artists. So we are taking music submissions and looking for an energetic host for that program. 

Finally, we are running the project as a non-profit but will not be seeking 501c3 status with the government. Both the General Manager, Corey Moore, as well as myself have a lot of personal equipment tied up in the project and we are not interested in all the drama associated with asset divisions with a board of directors on a 501c3 organization. That said, the funding model at this point is donations based with a mind for future development into ad sales on air and on site. We will also be working on a revenue sharing model in the future for hosts and contributors. However, while we intend to stay privately owned and operated, we are committed to transparency in terms of where donation funds are going, how they are being allocated, what we plan on spending the money on, etc. Donors will have access to a special tracking information page on the web site which will show where every donated dollar has been spent. Most funds will be reinvested into growing the project and covering production expenses, but we may also use some at some point in direct support of other RP projects if we are sitting on funds that could be sent on for more positive development. 

Finally, a word about myself and Corey. We are both Ron Paul supporters since 2007 when we operated one of the largest pro-RP groups online at Myspace with almost 20k member profiles and hundreds of daily posters. I have been into online radio since 2005, Corey since 2008, in both a radio hosting and management capacity. So this is not our first rodeo. We are both Christian small L libertarians. Corey is a college student studying Electronic Media Production and a (super awesome) web developer, libertarian activist and media entrepreneur. I am a recent larynx cancer survivor in recovery, full time liberty activist and business entrepreneur. Openly gay and married to the same wonderful guy since dirt was invented. Both out of Ohio. Corey is up in Kent, I'm down in Dayton. We have been working together for about 5 years and have managed a number of web based media projects. 

If you have any questions for either of us, please feel free. Corey is watching the thread as well so if you want to ask him something he'll respond.

Thanks!
====================

Notice:
RONPAULRADIO.com is an independently owned and operated grassroots project and is not endorsed by the Ron Paul 2012 campaign for President. The views and opinions expressed on RONPAULRADIO.com do not necessarily reflect or represent the views of the Ron Paul 2012 campaign.

----------


## unknown

Sounds promising.

----------


## eleganz

as long as you have a simple message of moral journalistic practices and stick to it, you guys will grow!

you got my support!

----------


## CasualApathy

I agree that this sounds very promising 

I'm sure you guys don't need my advice, but I'm gonna give it anyway: You have to deliver consistent quality content if you really want to make this work and grow. If you are too "all over the place" and if the quality of your programming isn't consistent, a lot of the more casual people will find reasons to switch off. With that being said it also seems to be true that personality beats quality when it comes to "e-celebrity" and gaining an audience online, although you really want both. 

It's just some things to think about, and it's not like I'm an expert. It's just something I've picked up following the rise of the "e-sports" scene during these last couple of years, and watching which broadcasters made it and who didn't. "TotalBiscuit" on youtube is a good example of someone who has been greatly successful following the above principles. Anyway - looking forward to it and GL HF!

----------


## HankXavier

> I agree that this sounds very promising 
> 
> I'm sure you guys don't need my advice, but I'm gonna give it anyway:


RPR.COM openly welcomes advice, suggestions, comments and constructive criticisms. Thanks friend.

----------


## BuddyRey

I might be _very_ interested in hosting a show for you guys.  Keep us posted!

----------


## orenbus

*I DEMAND THE RETURN OF DJLOTTI*

----------


## HankXavier

> I DEMAND THE RETURN OF DJLOTTI


We have been in touch. Last word was he wanted to contribute but was uncertain in what capacity.

----------


## HankXavier

> I might be _very_ interested in hosting a show for you guys.  Keep us posted!


Feel free to have a look at the schedule link in the OP. If there are slots available that work for you, get in touch for more info.

----------


## HankXavier

Who do I have to do to get stickied around here? er... wait....

----------


## HankXavier

OP Updated

----------


## HankXavier

We are looking for a high energy volunteer radio host to host the Saturday Night Freedom Fight show on RONPAULRADIO.com. This is an indie music show show with games and interviews with the artists. Please get in touch if interested.

----------


## Boss

Can my co-host and I pre-record an hour-long show and then send you the audio file for it? We can do the mixing on our end.

----------


## pacelli

I might have missed this.. are all times eastern?  I'm planning on rebroadcasting via micro-FM and need to know how to set up my playlist.

Also I know you guys went live a few days ago, but your player on the ronpaulradio page is not broadcasting anything even during times listed.  Is there a direct broadcast link that you could post so that it can be played in something like itunes?

----------


## HankXavier

> Can my co-host and I pre-record an hour-long show and then send you the audio file for it? We can do the mixing on our end.


No, we are currently looking for live content for prime time slots. However, if you would like to do that for over night hours, we could probably work that out.

----------


## HankXavier

> I might have missed this.. are all times eastern?  I'm planning on rebroadcasting via micro-FM and need to know how to set up my playlist.
> 
> Also I know you guys went live a few days ago, but your player on the ronpaulradio page is not broadcasting anything even during times listed.  Is there a direct broadcast link that you could post so that it can be played in something like itunes?


All times are eastern yes. We will soon have a syndication page on site with all the necessary information for rebroadcasters. Thanks so much for carrying the ball on this Pacelli!

----------


## Endthefednow

I DEMAND you speak about Aliens and how our monetary policy was influenced by them

----------


## HankXavier

> I DEMAND you speak about Aliens and how our monetary policy was influenced by them


damn grassroots .. lol

----------


## helmuth_hubener

What is your plan for the top-of-the-hour news?

----------


## HankXavier

> What is your plan for the top-of-the-hour news?


Well I'm not quite sure. Corey has been programming the automation and I'm not sure what he is doing there right this second. What I CAN tell you is that we would prefer it to be an original production. Our broadcast infrastructure could even handle doing it live if someone, or a team of someones would like to commit to that.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Yeah, original would be much MUCH better than just reading the AP feed or Fox feed or whatever.  Take a look at Rational Review News Daily for one possible libertarian-slanted alternative.  You could choose a few stories from that to read, and of course add in a couple Ron Paul ones if RRND doesn't have any that day.  It would be really nice to have a news source that is not just regurgitating government lies.  You don't want to be tiresomely partisan, either -- put in regular news stories too (hurricanes, whatnot) that don't necessarily have any libertarian slant, but in choice of stories, slant on stories, etc., be pro-liberty.

----------


## HankXavier

Thanks for the suggestions. Hopefully someone will come along soon that wants to head up organizing the news feed. Would definitely be a tremendous contribution.

----------


## HankXavier

Updated OP

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Freedom's Phoenix is another libertarian daily news source.

----------


## HankXavier

> Freedom's Phoenix is another libertarian daily news source.


another fine suggestion

----------


## HankXavier

We are still looking for volunteer hosts for some of the best slots on the schedule. Check the links in the OP to see if one fits or share the opportunity with your friends.

----------


## HankXavier

I don't want to get TOO excited because its too early to be sure .... BUT the legendary Russel Means may be interested in broadcasting with us. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Means

----------


## Edu

If you re-broadcast the debates live you got a consistent listener here.

I like to walk away and do things while I am listening and I hate the live video feeds because they sometimes stop and require you to re-start them. Sometimes I am in the other room with it up loud and it's a pain to stop what I am doing and go and re-start them.

----------


## HankXavier

> If you re-broadcast the debates live you got a consistent listener here.
> 
> I like to walk away and do things while I am listening and I hate the live video feeds because they sometimes stop and require you to re-start them. Sometimes I am in the other room with it up loud and it's a pain to stop what I am doing and go and re-start them.


Well this is an audio feed, but I get what you are saying. Not sure what to do about that unfortunately. As per the debates, that would be up to the host. Hopefully if not the debates Edu, maybe you can find something else you may like.

----------


## tremendoustie

I'll be listening for sure! When do you launch?

----------


## HankXavier

> I'll be listening for sure! When do you launch?


barring any catastrophic failures.... Monday morning at 11am is our first live show at this point

----------


## HankXavier

Just a quick update to let you guys know that as of this point everything is still on track to launch this MONDAY Jan.30th - the trial runs went great today and many of our hosts so far got a chance to connect to the stream and see how it's done. We are very excited to begin bringing you LIVE content Mon-Fri starting with "truePATRIOTS with Thomas Madison" at 11am Eastern / 8am Pacific

Thomas Madison is a small business owner in the Heartland of America. Located in the steel producing area of Northwest Indiana on the rim of Chicago, Thomas Madison brings out the patriotic heart mixed with a Chicagoan vibe. If you love your liberty, then you will love this show. He envisions a new future with the internet holding the new era of objective journalism. Thomas Madison hopes to replant the idea of liberty one mind at a time.

LIVE call-ins welcome!!!
on Ron Paul Radio Monday 11am-12pm, Tuesday 11am-12pm, Wednesday 11am-12pm, Thursday 11am-12pm and Friday 11am-12pm.

----------


## pacelli

> All times are eastern yes. We will soon have a syndication page on site with all the necessary information for rebroadcasters. Thanks so much for carrying the ball on this Pacelli!


much appreciated

----------


## HankXavier

And hey when you are setting up, shoot a video and we will put it on our syndication page on the site

----------


## HankXavier

If you guys would do me a favor and say a prayer for me. I am a recovering throat cancer survivor and .. ugh... talk radio is my passion but because of the cancer (which was actually ON my vocal cords) and the radiation treatments, my voice is very undependable and rough. It goes in and out constantly and makes talking really hard. I want to do a show on rpr.com but unfortunately can't until my voice improves. So if you guys could make a little mention to the Father if you are so inclined, for healing for my voice I would be very grateful. Thanks.

----------


## WeAntz

> barring any catastrophic failures.... Monday morning at 11am is our first live show at this point


cool, good luck with show!!

----------


## socal

> Well this is an audio feed, but I get what you are saying. Not sure what to do about that unfortunately. As per the debates, that would be up to the host. Hopefully if not the debates Edu, maybe you can find something else you may like.


How about rebroadcasting some of RP's town hall or university/college speeches ?

----------


## HankXavier

> How about rebroadcasting some of RP's town hall or university/college speeches ?


gotcha covered

----------


## HankXavier

THE SITE IS NOW LIVE

----------


## BuddyRey

Awesome!  Listening now...

----------


## HankXavier

Things will only get better from here as we continue to work on the site and develop the stream. If you want to help us promote, you can use the bookmarket on the front page to post any page to Facebook, including the news pages.

----------


## HankXavier

If you didn't know - we launched today

----------


## HankXavier

The Angel Clark show is next on RONPAULRADIO.COM

Angel Clark is a talk radio host, a blogger, an activist and lover of Liberty, writing for numerous sites including Examiner.com, DelawarePolitics.net, and her own personal website SussexCountyAngel.com or on RadioFreedom.us. She focuses on economics and civil liberties. She has appeared on CNN as well as other televised news sources. Her writings have been featured in both local and national avenues. She has been interviewed by numerous talk show hosts over the years. She has been a guest speaker at Tea Party rallies and has interviewed hundreds of guest including presidential candidates.

Angel is on Monday through Friday from 7-9 pm EST.

You can also catch Angel on LRN.FM.

Homepage URL:  http://radiofreedom.us

----------


## HankXavier

delete

----------


## HankXavier

Is anyone interested in making a series of 2 minute audio clips about becoming a delegate?

----------


## HankXavier

We have added 3 new shows to our roster of programs! 

*The Liberty Lighthouse Project with Alan Pyeatt*
http://ronpaulradio.com/shows/libert...ct-alan-pyeatt
Join your host, Alan Pyeatt, as we shine a guiding light through the fog of current events. The men and women who developed our philosophy of limited government gave us a way to chart a course through the stormy seas of danger to the safe harbor of peace, prosperity, and freedom. Every week, we will examine current issues and events from the perspective of natural law, individual rights, and justice for all.
on Ron Paul Radio Sunday 5-6pm.

*The Maymin Show with Zac & Phil Maymin*
http://ronpaulradio.com/shows/maymin-show
A father-son team, Zac and Phil Maymin. Two Ph.D.'s. Two former hedge
fund portfolio managers. Two authors. Two finance scholars. Direct
descendants of Maimonides. Tackling the deepest questions of liberty.
on Ron Paul Radio Monday 9-10am, Tuesday 9-10am, Wednesday 9-10am and Thursday 9-10am.


*RadioFreeMarket.com with Aaron Brown*
http://ronpaulradio.com/shows/radiofree-marketcom
Our Voice: We live in a time of mass economic illiteracy and mass monetary delusion.
The Illiteracy: The public is taught that they can live off of one another’s income and labor and, if they are only vocal enough, they have the right to appropriate – to take – from those that may have more or from those they think have more.
The Delusion: We have been taught – and it is reinforced everyday in the media and by politicians - the poisonous lie that we can get something for nothing.
The public has not been taught how Ethics, Natural Law, Private Property and Sound Money are pillars that support a more peaceful and harmoniously cooperative world.
Our Voice, your voice, will help educate the public to understand that Economics is two things that can - and needs to be - learned by all:
1. The understanding of the management of the resources and stuff of life, and
2. The understanding of our Human Ecology, our Human Environment
We all have a choice to cooperate in harmony with others – or not.
Homepage URL:  http://radiofreemarket.com
on Ron Paul Radio Monday 10-11am, Tuesday 10-11am, Wednesday 10-11am, Thursday 10-11am, Friday 10-11am and Friday 9-10pm

----------


## HankXavier

If you enjoy the programming you have heard on RONpaulRADIO please go to http://ronpaulradio.com/support and make a small donation. All funds go toward paying network expenses. Thanks!

----------


## HankXavier

Well we are at the end of our first week. wow what a week. lots of bugs, lots of improvement, and lots more to go. If you appreciate the station, please give us your support. A bunch of new shows start next week from 9am on. See you there!

----------


## HankXavier

Awful lonely in here. Does no one give a crap about this project?

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Awful lonely in here. Does no one give a crap about this project?


Probably still some ill will from last go-round. Just keep up the work and people will come, I'm sure.

----------


## HankXavier

> Probably still some ill will from last go-round. Just keep up the work and people will come, I'm sure.


Surely not EVERYONE is more interested in what they THINK we should do rather what we actually ARE doing? We actually ARE producing collaborative live radio with people around the whole country. We have 2 PhDs on the station every morning now, one of them is a former Soviet citizen who was absolutely riveting this morning.

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Surely not EVERYONE is more interested in what they THINK we should do rather what we actually ARE doing? We actually ARE producing collaborative live radio with people around the whole country. We have 2 PhDs on the station every morning now, one of them is a former Soviet citizen who was absolutely riveting this morning.


It isn't that - simply that there were a lot of bridges burned via that brand and equity takes time to rebuild. Your content, if it is as good as you suggest, should bring people back in time. Just be patient and keep up the work.

----------


## HankXavier

You think it's the URL? Seriously? There is like, one host that is on the network now that was doing it the last time. No one who was in management is anywhere even close to it now. If you honestly think THAT is why no one seems to give a darn that would be very small minded. We paid over $150 to buy that URL back for this movement, and we are poor folk just trying to do something worthy. I am actually in recovery from throat cancer and cant even DO my own show. But I know radio so this is what I'm doing. All you people who have some kind of problem with the URL, what came before isn't what stands today. I don't know those guys who did it before and they aren't involved now. So how about a fair chance??? That would be nice. And I can't even speak to how good the content is. Some of it is brand new, people who have never done it before but think they might be able to contribute to the movement in this way. THEY deserve a fair chance.

It's one thing if people are pissy because they can't talk bigfoot on our station, I understand that, but to hold the past against us when all we have in common is the URL is not fair at all.  We are going to continue regardless, but it would be nice to know the people you are supposedly marching with have your back.

*shrug*

----------


## cheapseats

> It's one thing if people are *pissy because they can't talk bigfoot* on our station, I understand that...



That constitutes insult.

Has the list of acceptable topics been revised, or do you put New World Order on par with Bigfoot?

----------


## HankXavier

*sigh*

----------


## HankXavier

We now have LIVE programming all the way up to 4pm, than again at 5-7pm. There is still room if anyone is interested in hosting

----------


## HankXavier

OP update with financial info link.

----------


## Noblegeorge

Il listen today. Keep it up people will come around.

----------


## pacelli

I've had a couple complaints from my mFM listeners about "slow motion talking" and "loud interviews with lots of background noise and talking", so I've had to go back to my usual, RP-related programming until those issues get worked out.  I can't lose FM listeners over bugs, that's just the reality of having built up a listener base over the past year (in the same way that having bugs is part of the radio process).  I have been trying to rebroadcast as much as I can, but there were a couple occasions last week where I had to leave work early to run home and change the feed.

PLEASE post in this thread once those bugs get worked out, because I'll redo my schedule in a heartbeat.

----------


## LibertyIn08

> You think it's the URL? Seriously? There is like, one host that is on the network now that was doing it the last time. No one who was in management is anywhere even close to it now. If you honestly think THAT is why no one seems to give a darn that would be very small minded. We paid over $150 to buy that URL back for this movement, and we are poor folk just trying to do something worthy. I am actually in recovery from throat cancer and cant even DO my own show. But I know radio so this is what I'm doing. All you people who have some kind of problem with the URL, what came before isn't what stands today. I don't know those guys who did it before and they aren't involved now. So how about a fair chance??? That would be nice. And I can't even speak to how good the content is. Some of it is brand new, people who have never done it before but think they might be able to contribute to the movement in this way. THEY deserve a fair chance.
> 
> It's one thing if people are pissy because they can't talk bigfoot on our station, I understand that, but to hold the past against us when all we have in common is the URL is not fair at all.  We are going to continue regardless, but it would be nice to know the people you are supposedly marching with have your back.
> 
> *shrug*


Brand matters, whether or not it should.

----------


## HankXavier

> PLEASE post in this thread once those bugs get worked out, because I'll redo my schedule in a heartbeat.


Totally understandable.

----------


## HankXavier

Hey I would also ask guys that if you are rebroadcasting, please let us know so that we can add you to affiliates and set up some support. I'm not sure which bug "loud interviews and background noise" is. lol... we do have some line noise with a few hosts and one is using open room mics... so.... we're workin on it. Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## TruckinMike

> Awful lonely in here. Does no one give a crap about this project?


*Thanks Michael!

You contributed $40.00 to RPR Operating Budget for February 2012
Payment Details
2/9/2012
Receipt ID c8bd44bb6bXXXXXX*

I have also loaded my paypal account with $200 for the express purpose of buying one of these...(from http://www.hllyelectronics.com/)



Yes, we give a crap!  I will continue to support your efforts. My goal is to make RPR full time. Not only throughout the campaign but after as well. We can make this work if enough others help support this project --

The time is now -- step up to the plate freedom lovers -- put your money, your time and your effort where your mouth is -- Help support Ron Paul Radio Today!!! 

TMike

----------


## HankXavier

wow thanks TMike! It is quite energizing and encouraging to see the support.

----------


## HankXavier

We are adding at least 3 more shows to the live schedule over the next 2 weeks.

*David Nickerson's Comedy Caucus* 
Veteran stand up comedian David Nickerson takes his skills to the radio with sharp dialogue, witty retorts, and with any luck, a heated debate. Guests will range from other professional comedians, intellectuals, and many different forms of freedom minded people and he'll be taking your calls in the second segment. Neocons beware the razor wit of the Comedy Caucus. David Nickerson has been a professional comic for 10 years and has appeared with Howard Stern's: Killers of Comedy, The Insomniac Tour with Dave Attel, HBO Comedy Festival in Las Vegas, 3 overseas tours entertaining the troops, and has headlined clubs all over the country.

Mon-Thurs 7-9pm eastern 


*Press for Freedom with Uncle Rahn Skipper*
Press For Freedom is a current events Talk show from a Liberty perspective, picking up where the show "Positively Paul" ended back in '08. Hosted by (Uncle) Rahn Skipper who has been broadcast previously on many Liberty networks. Including Ron Paul Radio, Ron Paul Televison, Revolution Broadcasting, BreakTheMatrix & BoldVoicesTV. The goal of Press For Freedom is to communicate the message of Liberty in an entertaining and positive way. What good is Freedom of the Press, if the Press will not Press For Freedom!

Mondays at 9pm


*State of the Station with Corey Moore*
RPR.com general manager Corey Moore provides his weekly address on the state of the station, what updates you need to know, future development, current needs, interesting innovations. Bringing on guests to talk about freedom tech both new and old, and taking your calls on his question of the week segment, State of the Station is your new media info hour where you can watch, listen and learn how to build new media for Ron Paul.

Thursdays at 9pm

----------


## pacelli

> Hey I would also ask guys that if you are rebroadcasting, please let us know so that we can add you to affiliates and set up some support. I'm not sure which bug "loud interviews and background noise" is. lol... we do have some line noise with a few hosts and one is using open room mics... so.... we're workin on it. Thanks for the feedback.


No need for setting up support, I'm self-funding my rebroadcast.  Since I'm maxed out to the campaign, this is my gig.  I really appreciate your willingness though.

----------


## HankXavier

I more meant with syndicating the stream. Like if we are having problems I can send out an alert so you dont get caught off guard. Or if we are down you dont have dead air etc

Or even more positive things like promoting your call number/letters and region on the air and on the site, sending out shout outs and thanks etc

----------


## pacelli

Hey TMike- I'll bet there's a way to set that up on your rig!

----------


## pacelli

> I more meant with syndicating the stream. Like if we are having problems I can send out an alert so you dont get caught off guard. Or if we are down you dont have dead air etc
> 
> Or even more positive things like promoting your call number/letters and region on the air and on the site, sending out shout outs and thanks etc


Ah gotcha-- will send you a PM.

----------


## Crotale

Bump. I'm really inactive atm so have missed this one. I've just had a listen, sounds very good. Duly tweeted about it. https://twitter.com/#!/Samuel_E_Amer...30628404592641

----------


## HankXavier

Be advised we are currently undergoing maintenance and upgrades - user experience may not be optimal

----------


## Roxi

Hey, if you still need help on the web or facebook end I would be glad to donate my services for this. 

some of the things I can do

http://www.roxstarkc.com

let me know what you need!

----------


## HankXavier

Do you know Drupal? CSS?

----------


## Crotale

You could speak to the good people at www.FreeTalkLive.com? Perhaps they'd be willing to offer you some advice and contacts.

----------


## HankXavier

> You could speak to the good people at www.FreeTalkLive.com? Perhaps they'd be willing to offer you some advice and contacts.


Ian is a mentor of sorts already. Consider him a good friend of the station and staff.

----------


## Roxi

> Do you know Drupal? CSS?


Drupal no, CSS I'm learning now and can figure some stuff out but I'm a serious amateur. I can help admin the facebook page and make graphics, banners, ads, flyers etc. I've never tried to do voiceovers or things like that but I could try. Anyhow, I am willing to do what I can. I love RPR. soo if you need this kind of stuff shoot me a message. I'm going to go like the facebook right now.

----------


## Roxi

One thing I just noticed on the facebook page is it is set to go straight to the info page when someone isn't already a fan. I could set this up to have a welcome screen with a graphic something like these pages: 

http://www.facebook.com/costavidakc
http://www.facebook.com/drjuliaalbath
http://www.facebook.com/orangeleafleessummit

----------


## HankXavier

> Drupal no, CSS I'm learning now and can figure some stuff out but I'm a serious amateur. I can help admin the facebook page and make graphics, banners, ads, flyers etc. I've never tried to do voiceovers or things like that but I could try. Anyhow, I am willing to do what I can. I love RPR. soo if you need this kind of stuff shoot me a message. I'm going to go like the facebook right now.


DEAL!! We definitely need you on the FB page. And could possibly ask for graphics too. Add my FB in my sig

----------


## HankXavier

wow thanks for all the input and feedback and interest.. I am very encouraged =)

----------


## HankXavier

If anyone is syndicating the stream whether on a part15 or otherwise, please let us know so we can add you to the syndication page on the site.
http://ronpaulradio.com/syndication

----------


## TruckinMike

> Hey TMike- I'll bet there's a way to set that up on your rig!


 You're a mind reader! Ha Ha 
I spend quite a bit of time at truck stops (neocon central - via hannity,levin, etc) I thought a little truth radio might do some good. All I need is a transmitter, content, and a 2' x 5' sign to place on my hood. I have a 10 mw transmitter but I blew out the "finals" - I was going repair it and then add a 1000 milliwatt amp but decided to go with hlly. I have been toying with the idea since '07 -  this topic (low power fm/am) has been bouncing around RPFs since then. --- Better late than never.

----------


## nasaal

Watch the super bias.  Even supporters of a cause find too much bias to be irritating.  Being fair with your programming will garner a lot of respect from you.  Look at Jerry Doyle as an example.  He really really hates 3/4 of the republican candidates.  He says openly that he doesn't really like them and gives his reasons.  He will still bring them on the show and show them absolute respect.  He listens to their arguments and treats them like adults even when he really really dislikes them.  You also need a good voice personality.  I wish you the best of luck, and would love to host it someday down the road.

----------


## HankXavier

> Watch the super bias.  Even supporters of a cause find too much bias to be irritating.  Being fair with your programming will garner a lot of respect from you.  Look at Jerry Doyle as an example.  He really really hates 3/4 of the republican candidates.  He says openly that he doesn't really like them and gives his reasons.  He will still bring them on the show and show them absolute respect.  He listens to their arguments and treats them like adults even when he really really dislikes them.  You also need a good voice personality.  I wish you the best of luck, and would love to host it someday down the road.



Thanks for the feedback. And we have no intention to disrespect anyone. Well I should say most of us because if I could talk I would be ripping neocons to shreds on a regular basis. But that's just me. And I also think you may misunderstand a bit. This is a whole network of shows, not just one show. Agains thanks for the feedback.

----------


## HankXavier

We have just over 40% left to reach our goal for Feb. If you guys want to see and watch where the money goes, we publish a financial statement every month. Link is in the footer or also in the OP of this thread.

----------


## HankXavier

Wow!! In a stunning overnight development, we have had a very generous CANADIAN donor drop over $200 in the bucket. Therefore, we have met our $500 fundraising goal for February! Thank you to all of our donors! The support has been truly inspiring and invigorating. We deeply appreciate it and we will be putting that money to good use. Some developments coming in the short term.

1. iphone / android apps
2. advertising in places where people need to get the message
3. further equipment upgrades to the broadcast system

----------


## HankXavier

WE NEED MORE SHOW HOSTS!! Particularly for the 4pm news hour slot. If we can get the 1600 hour filled we will have live content Mon-Thurs 9am-midnight for the most part. There are slots open on Thursday evenings as well... and Friday and the weekends still have a lot of room. I know there are several of you on the forums that have expressed interest. Have you considered this any further? Get in touch.

----------


## Crotale

Keep up the good work all of you behind Ron Paul Radio. You could try to get people like Adam Kokesh, Peter Schiff, Glenn Bradley, Lew Rockwell, Thomas Woods, Bob Murphy etc on to try and raise your profile. If you don't ask, you don't get. It's always worth a shot.

----------


## HankXavier

> Keep up the good work all of you behind Ron Paul Radio. You could try to get people like Adam Kokesh, Peter Schiff, Glenn Bradley, Lew Rockwell, Thomas Woods, Bob Murphy etc on to try and raise your profile. If you don't ask, you don't get. It's always worth a shot.


Yes absolutely. Adam Kokesh will actually be on a few shows on the network next week I think (don't quote me). Freedom Fried and Free Humanitarian. Check the schedule!

----------


## HankXavier

If you are interested in hosting please check the schedule and find a spot!!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...aMHk4amc#gid=0

----------


## Crotale

> Yes absolutely. Adam Kokesh will actually be on a few shows on the network next week I think (don't quote me). Freedom Fried and Free Humanitarian. Check the schedule!


Nice make sure you get him to upload a video, tweet and share his appearance on facebook.  He has a large following, it's good for you to tap in to that to get off the ground.

----------


## JimInNY

> Wow!! In a stunning overnight development, we have had a very generous CANADIAN donor drop over $200 in the bucket. Therefore, we have met our $500 fundraising goal for February! Thank you to all of our donors! The support has been truly inspiring and invigorating. We deeply appreciate it and we will be putting that money to good use. Some developments coming in the short term.
> 
> 1. iphone / android apps
> 2. advertising in places where people need to get the message
> 3. further equipment upgrades to the broadcast system


No blackberry apps? 

I'm always 2 or 3 years behind the times in my old age. I used to be ahead.

----------


## HankXavier

maybe eventually, but those two apps are our priority. The iphone app was started this weekend and the android app is soon to follow hopefully

----------


## HankXavier

Priorities may have changed due to major stability issues with the broadcast system. Our first responsibility is to put out a solid stream and we need a solid system to do that. If anyone has telecommunications experience and/or audio engineering experience please contact me asap. We could use another big brain on this project.

----------


## Conza88

> *I DEMAND THE RETURN OF DJLOTTI*


Boom town.!

----------


## Conza88

Spreading the word wise, I suggest some audio be recorded (obviously good / funny) whatever and a segment be put up on YT.

----------


## HankXavier

*RPR is OFFLINE until Feb.20th . All live broadcasting will be suspended for this week. We apologize for the inconvenience but we believe that this is in the best interest of the network as we install new equipment and stabilize the broadcast systems. Thank you for your support during this time. We will be working as hard as our volunteer schedules allow during this time to stabilize the systems and relaunch the live stream.*

----------


## HankXavier

LIVE BROADCASTING is scheduled to resume in the morning at 9am - we are hoping some of the upgrades and changes we have made will make the stream much more stable with fewer bugs. See you on the stream!

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

> LIVE BROADCASTING is scheduled to resume in the morning at 9am - we are hoping some of the upgrades and changes we have made will make the stream much more stable with fewer bugs. See you on the stream!


YES.  Can't Wait.

----------


## HankXavier

WE'RE BACK!!!

----------


## HankXavier

Seeking a Drupal developer. Contact me here.

----------


## HankXavier

RON PAUL RADIO NETWORK NEEDS WEEKEND VOLUNTEER HOSTS!!! Just go to the link below and find an open slot that fits your schedule! No experience necessary, we will train you on the job. Please write to Hx@ronpaulradio.com today! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...aMHk4amc#gid=0

----------


## Mckarnin

As someone with little technical or online broadcasting experience I can tell anyone considering this that it's pretty simple and the RPR guys are really helpful and patient.

----------


## HankXavier

Aww thanks katherine. I appreciate how patient you guys have been with US too. Taking the bull by the horns sometimes can be a rough ride lol. But we are getting there are we not? =) If we get 2 stable weeks in a row I'm gonna give the green light to any rebroadcasters to go ahead and pick up the stream and pump it out there. Very exciting stuff.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I would be interested.... just not sure what a show topic would be that I would excel in.

----------


## HankXavier

> I would be interested.... just not sure what a show topic would be that I would excel in.


Well why don't you take a week and think about it. Put together some ideas and such and then send me an email.

----------


## Mckarnin

> I would be interested.... just not sure what a show topic would be that I would excel in.


If you want someone to chat with about it feel free to PM me or email me (katharine.mckarnin@gmail.com) and we can hammer out some nice strong theme possibilities  that suit your knowledge and personality.

----------


## HankXavier

Thanks Katherine, that's a big help!

----------


## HankXavier

We are still looking for hosts. I know several of you have expressed interest. Get in touch and I'll get you started on the info you need.

----------


## HankXavier

Updates:
1.The RPR financials page has been updated to include Feb.2012

2.We have added 2 new programs and have a few more coming 

*The Phillip Dru Program* Saturdays at 10p est
Phillip Dru discusses topics on the Ron Paul campaign and the revolution for liberty at large. Dru is also a long time researcher into various lesser known elements of government including sovereign citizenry, legislative and monetary corruption and the police state. 

*The Friday Night Freedom Fight music show* w.Dj Lioti Friday nights at 10p est
Dj Lioti was one of the driving forces behind RPR08. But now in 2012, Lioti will be driving at blinding speed every Friday night as he spins the soundtrack of the revolution. With interviews from some of the best known voices in underground freedom music today, don't miss DJ Lioti every Friday night at 10pm.

3. We are currently in the process of upgrading to a high fidelity audio codec for your listening enjoyment.

4. You asked for it and we made it happen. The RONpaulRADIO.COM iPhone app is now available at the app store. Visit http://ronpaulradio.com/mobile for more info (Android app is coming soon)

==========

We are also still looking for volunteer hosts and social media activists. And we are also working on meeting our fundraising goal for March so please go to http://ronpaulradio.com/support to make your small donation.

This months goals are:
- Cover monthly expenses
- Android App
- Order RPR merchandise via freedom activist owned and operated US screenprint company
- This month we are raising money to put together mobile broadcast kits meant to be loaned to our broadcasters and broadcast teams. Each kit will contain between 1-3 dynamic microphones + cables, a usb soundcard interface, and a 1-2 channel usb mixer. We believe that by providing this hardware support to our broadcasters, RPR will be able to bring our listeners and affiliates a higher quality service.

----------


## Crotale

How's it going?

----------


## HankXavier

It's going good. Of course the schedule remains in flux as we add new shows and remove shows that didn't work out. So it's been a lot of work constantly changing everything. But we love it and there is great progress. We hope to start selling ad space soon so that combined with donations means we may be able to start sending mobile broadcast teams out in the field to cover events and we can pay for travel expenses. We have gotten a lot done, but there is lots left to do so please spread the word and support the station however you can =)

----------


## Barrex

Could we have on homepage of this forum that "thingy" that enables you to listen to this radio station. It is small and it wouldnt take much space....

----------


## HankXavier

Well RPF is certainly welcome to put our radio player up if they want too. We would of course reciprocate the promotion however we can

----------


## Mckarnin

There's an app: http://itunes.apple.com/app/ron-paul...503784169?mt=8

----------


## HankXavier

Awww a sad but happy update for you guys:

For fans of the show "Freedom Fried with John Jay Myers and Jarrod Atkinson" I am sorry to report that John Jay will no longer be broadcasting with us. Unfortunately he has to move on for the time being because he just filed to run for Senate on the Libertarian Party ticket in Texas!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! GO JOHN JAY GO!!!!

If you want to stay up to date on whats going on with John Jay and his campaign for Senate you can find his LIKE page here on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/John-...s/184388183106

We at ronpaulradio.com wish John Jay all the best and support him 100% in his campaign. Get it done sir!!!

----------


## HankXavier

Hey people. RPR is looking to meet our fundraising goal this month. We are adding even more new weekend programs and are trying to raise money for mobile broadcast kits so that we can start to send people out into the field to cover events and investigate the news. Please go to http://ronpaulradio.com/support to make your donation. This month we are running a special promotion for our donors. 

Announcing the "*Inflate THIS*" donation promotion!!!

While supplies last, for every donation of $20 or more you will receive in the mail an inflatable Ron Paul Blimp courtesy of our sponsors at http://ronpaulblimps.com. Ron Paul Blimps are a *GREAT* way to spread the message. Visually striking, long lasting, and super easy!! And if I'm not mistaken, they can be reinflated, stretching your RP promotional dollar even further! So donate to RONPAULradio.COM today for your complimentary promotional inflatable and then head over to ronpaulblimps.com to make your order. Give them out to friends, put em up at parties, or your event table. Tie em to your front gate or even let em go to the sky with the knowledge that they will come down and inform someone about Ron Paul!

----------


## HankXavier

Sending out the first batch of blimps this weekend =)

----------


## HankXavier

bumpasaur

----------


## HankXavier

UPDATE:

We have two late evening weekday slots now open in the 9pm hour on Tuesday and Friday. This is a one hour slot. If interested please contact hx@ronpaulradio.com

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> Hey people. RPR is looking to meet our fundraising goal this month. We are adding even more new weekend programs and are trying to raise money for mobile broadcast kits so that we can start to send people out into the field to cover events and investigate the news. Please go to http://ronpaulradio.com/support to make your donation. This month we are running a special promotion for our donors. 
> 
> Announcing the "*Inflate THIS*" donation promotion!!!
> 
> While supplies last, for every donation of $20 or more you will receive in the mail an inflatable Ron Paul Blimp courtesy of our sponsors at http://ronpaulblimps.com. Ron Paul Blimps are a *GREAT* way to spread the message. Visually striking, long lasting, and super easy!! And if I'm not mistaken, they can be reinflated, stretching your RP promotional dollar even further! So donate to RONPAULradio.COM today for your complimentary promotional inflatable and then head over to ronpaulblimps.com to make your order. Give them out to friends, put em up at parties, or your event table. Tie em to your front gate or even let em go to the sky with the knowledge that they will come down and inform someone about Ron Paul!


I just saw this post now.  Yes, the blimps are re-inflate-able.  After a week or two after they start sinking, sometimes you have to use a straw and squeeze all of the bad helium out before refilling instead of just adding extra helium.

Having live hosted broadcasts on caucus and county/state convention days with people calling in from the locations would be very cool.  Uncle Rahn would be a great anchor guy for such broadcasts.   I'd think a broadcast with reporters on the ground from Sparks NV for the state convention would fetch a lot of listeners.

----------


## Crotale

I'm gonna bump this. Perhaps you could get a small group of volunteers to constantly post RonPaulRadio to the facebook pages "Ron Paul" and "Ron Paul 2012". 

Hank, have you considered pushing for an appearance on Adam Vs The Man, Free Talk Live, Schiff Radio, The Alex Jones Show, Ron Paul Flix Show, Antiwar Radio, The Lew Rockwell Show and Tom Wood's radio show (once he gets it set up)?

You need to reach out to the wider community. This would be a good way to do exactly that.

----------


## HankXavier

Indeed. Lot's of things are in the works. That group of volunteers suggestion is first on the agenda for this week in fact.

----------


## HankXavier

I have also inquired about buying banner ads here on RPF as well as the Daily Paul but both organizations charge way too much for us to handle right now. Just RPF alone would be almost half our monthly revenue at this point. Daily Paul is almost twice that. It's more than we can handle at the moment.

----------


## Crotale

> I have also inquired about buying banner ads here on RPF as well as the Daily Paul but both organizations charge way too much for us to handle right now. Just RPF alone would be almost half our monthly revenue at this point. Daily Paul is almost twice that. It's more than we can handle at the moment.


How about Ron Paul Flix, how much would that cost you? Perhaps you could set up a seperate chipin for advertising costs? I'd chuck around $15 (sorry, poor student) towards a banner on RPF. 

IMO, I wouldn't bother advertising on the Daily Paul, they're too monetised as it is. I kinda get the impression that their grassroots pull went to the senior administrators' heads and they like making a some money out of it. This is completely my opinion and not a very founded one at that I should add. It's just their love-in with Ron Paul Products who made and stubbornly continued with the SuperBrochures despite the campaign's pleas that it was hurting more than helping.

----------


## Crotale

> I have also inquired about buying banner ads here on RPF as well as the Daily Paul but both organizations charge way too much for us to handle right now. Just RPF alone would be almost half our monthly revenue at this point. Daily Paul is almost twice that. It's more than we can handle at the moment.


Free adverising is always really valuable. You need to relentlessly push for an appearance on Adam Vs The Man, Free Talk Live, Schiff Radio, The Alex Jones Show, Ron Paul Flix Show, Antiwar Radio, The Lew Rockwell Show and Tom Wood's radio show (once he gets it set up)? 

Constantly submit articles to liberty orientated sites, blogs and forums.

Set up a YouTube channel and upload all your content/podcasts. That way it will be spread around a heck of a lot more.

----------


## HankXavier

I don't know about any of that. All I know is that DP is a popular nexus point for getting the word out about the station and possibly garnering some more support so we can do more. But their prices are far too high for us.

We would in fact like to start sending people out into the field to cover events and report on things, but we would need to be able to cover their expenses and we are unable to do that at the moment. It's a growing process and we our admin staff is a two man team right now so we are doing our best in a tight situation. The Ronpaul Flix suggestion is a good one tho. Thanks!

----------


## HankXavier

Those are all great suggestions. Of course time and workload is an issue. I am already putting 15 hours a day into the project just to get done what we have done so far. I could use two or three administrative assistants to do some of the legwork. Alas, I have been looking and have yet to get any volunteers in that capacity. A few have offered if I could pay them for their time and effort. I cannot unfortunately. All our revenue is going back into the station as one can see by looking at our financial reports we publish on the site monthly. So it comes down to me to get that stuff done and so it must inevitably be prioritized appropriately. But I am getting as much done as I can and it IS growing. I do have a few silver bullets up my sleeve I am holding onto until the right time when we are able to demonstrate our strengths at our strongest moment.

----------


## Crotale

> All I know is that DP is a popular nexus point for getting the word out about the station and possibly garnering some more support so we can do more. But their prices are far too high for us.


Yes, that's just my opinion on the Daily Paul. If you believe that the cost/benefit ratio makes it worth advertising on there then you should do it. You're in a much more informed position than me to make that call.




> We would in fact like to start sending people out into the field to cover events and report on things, but we would need to be able to cover their expenses and we are unable to do that at the moment. It's a growing process and we our admin staff is a two man team right now so we are doing our best in a tight situation. The Ronpaul Flix suggestion is a good one tho. Thanks!


How about the other suggestions? If there's one of them that you really _must_ do is create the YouTube channel. It costs nothing but will spread RPR so much. It's really easy to do as well.

----------


## Crotale

This post is adapted from a similar post I made on the FTL BBS. I've just changed it around a bit because it's really valuable resource yet so simple to set up. You would be harnessing a HUGE potential and it would require NO effort and cost you NOTHING.

I really think you are missing a trick by not posting the archives and podcasts on YouTube, like Adam Kokesh, Stefan Molyneux, Peter Schiff and so many others do. There is a massive pro-Ron Paul presence on YouTube and this is not being tapped into by Ron Paul Radio. 

Moreover, people frequently share stuff on YT. Ron Paul supporters (and non-RP supporters in fact) are much more likely to discover RonPaulRadio if you had a channel on there. You can get referals from other videos, free advertising. People will share the video, free advertising on social media. Also look at forums, blogs and websites. It would be much easier for people to post RonPaulRadio content if it were on YouTube as it's so simple to embed a YT video and people are familiar with it. 

In addition, something could potentially go viral which would raise your reputation, exposure and would give you lots of publicity. 

YouTube can also provide an income through ads, which would help the RPF coffers.

Another benefit is that you'll likely get more subscribers that way. Most people who don't know about RSS feeds and how they work would subscribe to you if you were on YT. This will help you grow the base. 

It would be a relatively simple task, nothing compared to the immense work you do elsewhere with the show. You just need to make sure you use a lot of relevant tags. This way you are much more likely to get referrals from other videos. Video referrals = new views. New views = new listeners. RPR's profile is raised, more opportunities. 

I can't think of any disadvantages, however there is a multitude of advantages. SOOOO much potential just waiting to be unlocked. I just can't think of why you'd want to neglect such a MASSIVE platform. 

If you need any help/advice on how to go about setting up a YouTube channel and posting your archives/content, please just ask me.

But just take Adam Kokesh, Stefan Molyneux, Peter Schiff for example. They gain HUGE advantages from their YouTube channel.

----------


## HankXavier

Youtube channel is a good idea as well. Easy to set up, not easy to maintain. There is a lot of legwork associated with that and I just don't have time for it. One must download the audio, edit the audio, insert audio into video editor, render the video in the proper format, upload the video, enter in all the video info. And one must do that for 22 broadcasts a week and maintain such an effort everyday for the foreseeable future.

Are you volunteering? lol

----------


## Crotale

> Those are all great suggestions. Of course time and workload is an issue. I am already putting 15 hours a day into the project just to get done what we have done so far. I could use two or three administrative assistants to do some of the legwork. Alas, I have been looking and have yet to get any volunteers in that capacity. A few have offered if I could pay them for their time and effort. I cannot unfortunately. All our revenue is going back into the station as one can see by looking at our financial reports we publish on the site monthly. So it comes down to me to get that stuff done and so it must inevitably be prioritized appropriately. But I am getting as much done as I can and it IS growing. I do have a few silver bullets up my sleeve I am holding onto until the right time when we are able to demonstrate our strengths at our strongest moment.


I respect and massively appreciate that. However, uploading content onto YouTube video can be done in the background while you do a different task.

----------


## HankXavier

> But just take Adam Kokesh, Stefan Molyneux, Peter Schiff for example. They gain HUGE advantages from their YouTube channel.


Indeed. But they are also one show. I have 22 shows or so to manage with more on the way.

----------


## HankXavier

> I respect and massively appreciate that. However, uploading content onto YouTube video can be done in the background while you do a different task.


You are vastly underestimating the workload, although I appreciate your candor. Trust me, if I had the time I would already be doing it. However, I am accepting help so if you would like to undertake the task yourself I would be quite grateful.

----------


## Crotale

> Youtube channel is a good idea as well. Easy to set up, not easy to maintain. There is a lot of legwork associated with that and I just don't have time for it. One must download the audio, edit the audio, insert audio into video editor, render the video in the proper format, upload the video, enter in all the video info. And one must do that for 22 broadcasts a week and maintain such an effort everyday for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Are you volunteering? lol


I'm not very technically clued up so forgive me. 

But why do you need to edit the audio?

----------


## HankXavier

> But why do you need to edit the audio?


To remove commercial breaks and isolate ten minute segments to fit youtube's format

----------


## Crotale

> Indeed. But they are also one show. I have 22 shows or so to manage with more on the way.


Just upload one show for now then?

Anyway, it seems that I'm mistaken about the weight of the task involved. I believed it to be a matter of converting the file into a video format and uploading it. I'll concede to your superior knowledge and experience of this.

----------


## HankXavier

> Just upload one show for now then?
> 
> Anyway, it seems that I'm mistaken about the weight of the task involved. I believed it to be a matter of converting the file into a video format and uploading it. I'll concede to your superior knowledge and experience of this.


Thank you. I do understand your point though and do not disagree. I would love to have that task accomplished on a regular basis. But again, I am just one man trying to handle all these administrative tasks alone and I simply cannot do it all. However, I again stress that I am accepting assistance if anyone would like to volunteer to be on staff to do some of these things.

----------


## HankXavier

lol crickets. That's ok. People have their lives to deal with first and foremost so I understand. But that said, this is why those kinds of things aren't being done at this time.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

Maybe it would be easier to land interviews on rockwell, antiwarradio, alex jones, etc. if the purpose of the interview was not just to talk about RPR in general but also to  promote special broadcasts in conjunction with particular events such as important state conventions, the national convention, etc.  Would live reporters from St Charles County have been good radio?

----------


## Crotale

> Thank you. I do understand your point though and do not disagree. I would love to have that task accomplished on a regular basis. But again, I am just one man trying to handle all these administrative tasks alone and I simply cannot do it all. However, I again stress that I am accepting assistance if anyone would like to volunteer to be on staff to do some of these things.


Do you plan on continuing beyond June 24th? My services are all yours beyond then. Up to then, I'm afraid that I'm studying to try and get the grades for a decent University. I wouldn't be able to afford the time to do the job properly.

----------


## HankXavier

> Maybe it would be easier to land interviews on rockwell, antiwarradio, alex jones, etc. if the purpose of the interview was not just to talk about RPR in general but also to  promote special broadcasts in conjunction with particular events such as important state conventions, the national convention, etc.  Would live reporters from St Charles County have been good radio?


Honestly with everything we have to do at this point, I haven't even had time to persue those kinds of things. Corey was on antiwarradio to talk about the station, but that's been about it. And again, as per sending reporters into the field to cover things like the St.Charles incident... it takes money far and above what we are pulling in right now which has been around $500 a month which is basically giving us enough leeway to invest 200-300 a month into the station. In order to send people around the country, or even within a few states, there are logistics involved that require greater revenue than what we are getting now. So all these suggestions are great, but what we really need right now most of all is your time or your money. One of the two. And for those who have given so generously of such things so far, we are deeply appreciative of your efforts and hope most sincerely that we have been and will continue to turn it to some greater good for our revolution.

----------


## Crotale

FWIW, I'll be retweeting all your tweets with my account.

----------


## HankXavier

> Do you plan on continuing beyond June 24th? My services are all yours beyond then. Up to then, I'm afraid that I'm studying to try and get the grades for a decent University. I wouldn't be able to afford the time to do the job properly.


We have no intentions of stopping. Ever. We will continue the fight to take back the media every single day for the rest of our lives if necessary. It's what we do. After the campaign, we will continue under a new brand name with the express goal of advancing freedom in America.

----------


## Crotale

> We have no intentions of stopping. Ever. We will continue the fight to take back the media every single day for the rest of our lives if necessary. It's what we do. After the campaign, we will continue under a new brand name with the express goal of advancing freedom in America.


Sounds great!  I'll manage the YouTube account after my exams are over if you wish?

----------


## HankXavier

Ok see you then. Please send me an email when you are ready and we will establish accounts and access rights, etc.

----------


## Crotale

> Ok see you then. Please send me an email when you are ready and we will establish accounts and access rights, etc.


Okay, will do.

----------


## HankXavier

In the meantime I am looking for people to help post RPR related news articles to the site. I need a team of like 3-4 news crawlers to simply post articles you find relevent and interesting. And also to provide feedback and direction on this particular feature of the site. We have a bookmarklet available for you to use so the posting process could not be easier. But like I said, we would like feedback on what else you would need to make this particular feature more effective. So you will be in part responsible as a team to decide the direction and function of that part of the site. 

Any takers? As far as staff positions go, this one is really light weight in the workload department.

----------


## Crotale

> In the meantime I am looking for people to help post RPR related news articles to the site. I need a team of like 3-4 news crawlers to simply post articles you find relevent and interesting. And also to provide feedback and direction on this particular feature of the site. We have a bookmarklet available for you to use so the posting process could not be easier. But like I said, we would like feedback on what else you would need to make this particular feature more effective. So you will be in part responsible as a team to decide the direction and function of that part of the site. 
> 
> Any takers? As far as staff positions go, this one is really light weight in the workload department.


This site is really good for Ron Paul news articles. http://ronpaulforpresident2012.com/

----------


## HankXavier

So anyone got feedback on what kind of web based tools a promotional team should have? We already have a bookmarklet to post articles with link backs to the site and these posts propagate to Twitter and Facebook already. What other kinds of tools like that could be effective?

----------


## Crotale

Perhaps the Free Talk Live BBS would be a good place to look for volunteers and advice? http://bbs.freetalklive.com/index.php

----------


## Crotale

> So anyone got feedback on what kind of web based tools a promotional team should have? We already have a bookmarklet to post articles with link backs to the site and these posts propagate to Twitter and Facebook already. What other kinds of tools like that could be effective?


Have a look at www.twitterfeed.com - it's an excellent resource for automatically posting RSS feeds to Facebook and Twitter.

For your twitter promotions you should check out www.tweetadder.com. 




I purchased the software for five accounts. I currently have space for one more account, so if you want I could run TweetAdder for @RonPaulRadio if you wish.

You have to bear in mind though, that TweetAdder violates Twitter's rules so you do run the risk of a ban. If used properly and sensibly, then detection is impossible. However, I thought I should just let it be known that it's a bannable offence if caused.

By the way, www.twitterfeed.com doesn't break the rules, is completely free and is a fantastic tool.  Oh and it runs by itself, so you just have to set it up, after that it does all the work for you.

----------


## MikeChambers

Hank,

Looks like you guys are making a good effort at it. Congrats. I know it's been a long time coming. Slow and steady will win the race just keep on keeping on and RPR will grow. Many of the ideas are great but as you said nothing is free unless of course UNICEF is now in the radio business

----------


## HankXavier

Crotale I will pm you

----------


## cizzlebolicious

[Deleted]

----------


## cizzlebolicious

[Deleted]

----------


## HankXavier

anyone been listening?

----------


## HankXavier

Today on HXLIVE at 4pm Eastern! Special guest, Ben Swann of FOX19 Cincinnati and writer, producer, host of Reality Check. http://ronpaulradio.com/

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Hey, Hank, here's a torrent of 401 songs, 20-some hours of music, at least a few hours of which are high-quality enough to be airable on radio.  Maybe something to fill in empty time or whatever.  Anyway, could be a good resource for you:

http://remote.utorrent.com/tiny/umLbdk

----------


## HankXavier

Hey thanks for the awesome suggestion.

----------


## HankXavier

We broke all previous listener records today. Thanks for listening!!

----------


## orenbus

> We broke all previous listener records today. Thanks for listening!!


http://www.InToWin2012.com

Hi Hank any chance you guys could put up a banner or two in support of this Sunday's In-It-To-Win-It money bomb? Would appreciate we can reciprocate like we did last time with NoOneButPaul.com (back in Feb.) by adding your banner (which we still have) in the coalition area of the front page of the site.

Here is a link to the banners section:

http://www.intowin2012.com/promote/#widgets







Thanks

----------


## HankXavier

Yep absolutely - and I will notify the host staff to promote it on their shows as well

----------


## HankXavier

Done! Its up on the front page =)

----------


## orenbus

> Done! Its up on the front page =)


+Rep. Thanks so much! RonPaulRadio added.

----------


## HankXavier

hey - dude in the lower left corner of the header graphic - Charlie Sheen??

----------


## orenbus

> hey - dude in the lower left corner of the header graphic - Charlie Sheen??


Winning! 

You must have +1 Tiger Blood. (third to notice)

One Speed, One Gear, Go!

----------


## HankXavier

hahahaha no kidding, I thought it was someone that just looked like him. lmao

----------


## HankXavier

Looks like we may have live coverage at the ron paul events in the very near future!

----------


## Mckarnin

Nice!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Have you guys considered any cross-pollination with LRN.FM?

----------


## HankXavier

RPR needs your support. For those of you maxed out to the campaign and are looking for more ways to support the message, this is a plea to you. We are coming up on the middle of the month and have only reached 5% of our monthly funding goal of $500. This is the second month where we are falling behind in support revenues. Last month we only received half of what we needed for March and April is shaping up to be worse. You can look at the public financial reports on the site to get a picture of what is going on. RPR has a little over $400 on hand to pay bills and continue developing the station, which basically means there is no further development happening as we have to maintain this fund to cover base expenses for as long as possible. We now have people who are interested and capable of covering the live events, but have no way to support that effort at this time because we can't get the funding we need to purchase the necessary equipment. They also need press passes, possibly gas money, possibly motel accommodations, and we don't have enough money to support any of that. RPR has reached over 2,000 unique listeners so far with just the exposure that myself and others on the station have been able to generate. Obviously this isn't enough and we would like to do more. We want to do everything and anything we possibly can to cover the movement and educate the public at large about Ron Paul and peace and prosperity message. We need your help. We need your donations. We need your participation. You know as well as I know that the media monopoly is the primary culprit behind inhibiting our message, and so with that in mind, we have been trying to fight that fight. We simply cannot do it alone. We have enough money to keep broadcasting for about 2 months, after which time we will be forced to close up shop and everything we have been able to build so far will be wasted which will be a serious shame. 

Anyway, I hope to be able to shift away from the donation model at some point but we aren't to that point yet. Until then... well... we stand where we stand. If this is worth it to you as a listener or as an activist, please go to the site and make a donation. 

Thank you

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Keep up the good work!

$25




> *4/13/2012* 
> *Receipt ID 228a54ea19f7*


Any matches?

----------


## HankXavier

I will match it myself.

edit:
$25 Done!

----------


## HankXavier

$425 to go! Who else can help today? And remember I will send you a ron paul blimp in the mail as well!!!

----------


## gregb

4/13/2012
Receipt ID 2497f48508808bbd
Paid By: 	Greg B**********	
For: 	RPR Operating Budget for April 2012 	
Method: 	PayPal (***********8)
Total: 	$25.00

----------


## HankXavier

Thanks Greg
$400 to go!!

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

The chipin widget is missing, so I pay pal-ed $25 to  coreyamoore@gmail.com

Please pursue the Doug Wead Q&A show idea and other campaign coveragey type things.

----------


## HankXavier

The widget wasn't there for you? Odd. Thanks for the support man you guys have been great. I have several follow up message by several methods to Doug Wead regarding his response in that FB post and have yet to get a response unfortunately. But I will continue to pursue it. And we have people covering Pittsburgh coming up and someone else who also covers live events interested as well. We are working very hard to get the job done.

----------


## PolicyReader

> The widget wasn't there for you? Odd. Thanks for the support man you guys have been great. I have several follow up message by several methods to Doug Wead regarding his response in that FB post and have yet to get a response unfortunately. But I will continue to pursue it. And we have people covering Pittsburgh coming up and someone else who also covers live events interested as well. We are working very hard to get the job done.


direct me to the chipin link and I'll add it to my chipin compendium as well

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> The widget wasn't there for you? Odd.


These things only seem to happen to me for some reason.  About a half hour before I donated, I had the page up in a firefox tab and was refreshing periodically just to watch the total and it was working.

Then I may have opened up a new tab or browser and the widget wasn't there.  I refreshed a bunch of times but it was just empty space where the widget should be.  Then a few minutes after I pay-paled I refreshed again and the widget was back!

----------


## HankXavier

@PolicyReader The widget is on this page, not sure what you meant about the link. http://ronpaulradio.com/support

----------


## HankXavier

Looks like we are going to have Ron Paul Radio reporters in Pittsburgh to cover everything that is going on. Does anyone have any info on getting press passes from the campaign?

----------


## HankXavier

I was just informed that one of our operatives is going to be going to Tampa as an alternate with the potential to move into a voting seat. Therefore, RPR will be covering the 2012 RNC LIVE!!

----------


## PolicyReader

> @PolicyReader The widget is on this page, not sure what you meant about the link. http://ronpaulradio.com/support


Thanks I'll add it to the thread

----------


## HankXavier

Also just found out that mobile broadband is going to cost us $60 a month for a new year contract or $99 a week for rentals

----------


## clint4liberty

Kentuckiana GrassRoots Radio co-hosts would like to be apart of the creative new brand from Ron Paul Radio.  We have been airing on blog talk radio since June 2009, so 
feel free to contact us.  So, feel free to the triple threats of co-hosts Clint ''Real Deal'' Hardy, Matt ''Rev'' Singleton, or Dale ''Da Truth'' Gillespie.  Contact us via e-mail at:  clint_hardy2002@yahoo.com and feel free to view a sample of our show:  http://www.blogtalkradio.com/ky-grassroots-radio

----------


## clint4liberty

> If anyone is syndicating the stream whether on a part15 or otherwise, please let us know so we can add you to the syndication page on the site.
> http://ronpaulradio.com/syndication


  We can put your shows on Kentuckiana Grass Roots Radio because we only have two hours plus of radio
programming each week.  We have carried the My View Matters, Les Naiman Radio Show, and Thursday Night Truth TNT along with live feeds.  If someone will send us the audio and pictures of each show with a description you can use our platform.  More outlets on the internet promoting the liberty movement is always a plus.  Contact us on face book page:  Clint Hardy, Louisville Metro, Kentucky or via twitter:  clint4liberty

----------


## HankXavier

I will be in touch ASAP clint

----------


## clint4liberty

what is your contact info?

----------


## HankXavier

Its in my sig here

----------


## HankXavier

Seeking commentators to assemble on skype weekly to discuss civil liberties on ronpaulradio.com. Must be available Tuesdays 5:30pm - 6:00pm eastern standard time. Please email me at hx@ronpaulradio.com

----------


## Barrex

You guys should start cooperation with :
http://freedombroadcastingnetwork.com/

----------


## HankXavier

Ron Paul Radio presents The Digg Show in association with George Butler, host of The Secret Truth Saturdays 7-9 central on Genesis Communications Network, tomorrow night on the ground streaming the Ron Paul speech LIVE on ronpaulradio.com and Austin's 90.1 FM - 7-9pm eastern 4/26 #ronpaul #ronpaul2012

----------


## HankXavier

Be Advised: RPR website has been hacked and is currently down. Hosting company has been informed and is currently restoring the site.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Is there a podcast of the Live feed from Pittsburgh ?

A young friend was interviewed and I'd like to hear it / pass it along to them.

TIA

----------


## Scott_in_PA

// For ^ ?

----------


## HankXavier

Robin Koerner, founder of Blue Republicans will be on HXLIVE tomorrow 5-7pm eastern. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robin-koerner

----------


## HankXavier

‎Tom Woods will be on HXLIVE this Friday. We're going talk about his new project http://www.libertyclassroom.com/ and I am going to offer up some ideas of my own. We will also take a look at the recent Paul vs. Paul debate on Bloomberg TV. Why Krugman is a Crapitalist NOT a Capitalist. This Friday on HXLIVE 5-7est only on http://ronpaulradio.com/

----------


## HankXavier

Tom Woods is cancelled. This project is on its last legs. We haven't gotten the support we need, no exposure, no one reposts our stuff, no one downloads our archives, no one tunes in to our live shows, we don't get enough donations to really do anything worthwhile. I will update soon but it looks like a fail. The market just doesn't give a $#@! apparently. I'll let you know.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

That's a shame Hank.

We wish you were here in Sparks NV with us broadcasting live.

----------


## HankXavier

Be advised that we are still operating and some things have improved even. To their credit, the team chose to stick it out instead of fold up shop. I will post a full update in a day or two.

----------


## palm

> We are looking for a high energy volunteer radio host to host the Saturday Night Freedom Fight show on RONPAULRADIO.com. This is an indie music show show with games and interviews with the artists. Please get in touch if interested.


Hx, I would really love to help in anyway with this. I am a musician and a college student. I have a very approachable personality and great communication skills. Can we set up a skype interview, please?

My email is ayers_elijah@yahoo.com

----------


## HankXavier

Greetings, I will be in touch asap elijah

----------


## HankXavier

We are currently looking for someone to help with the CSS styling on our upcoming rebranding effort. As the campaign wraps up in August and we shift away from broadcasting under Dr.Paul's name, we would like to reintroduce the movement to the station at Paulfest in Tampa, where we will have people on the ground all weekend doing interviews and covering the event. My contact info is in my sig. Please get in touch asap if you can volunteer in this capacity.

----------

